# Nice, Jimmy.



## girlbug2 (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/27/opinion/27Carter.html?_r=1&th&emc=th

Because he and his friends own hunting rifles, he is the voice of reason and a friend to liberty. I especially like the part where he says,

But none of us wants to own an assault weapon, because we have no desire to kill policemen or go to a school or workplace to see how many victims we can accumulate before we are finally shot or take our own lives. Thats why the White House and Congress must not give up on trying to reinstate a ban on assault weapons, even if it may be politically difficult. 

Please tell me this isn't representative of "most Americans", as he claims.


----------



## Carol (Apr 28, 2009)

> We cant let the N.R.A.s political blackmail prevent the banning of assault weapons  designed only to kill police officers and the people they defend.



Good Grief.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 28, 2009)

****ing idiot...


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 28, 2009)

Jimmy Carter: The man who sells out his allies to the enemy, and refuses to stick up for his people.  

The fact that he won the Nobel Peace Prize is already enough of a blight, given how politicized the so-called award has been in recent times (Yassir Arafat of all people won it).  

He's simply nothing more than Mr. Irrelevant these days.  

I can still remember his propositions for synthetic fuels, thinking that he had an awesome plan in place.  The problem was, though, that he failed to mention that it cost more energy to produce those synthetic fuels than the energy produced from the use of such fuels.  

If his idea of gun grabbing is anything similar to ignoring the facts, then his assertions mean even less to me now than they did before.


----------



## chinto (Apr 29, 2009)

that clown is a shill for the liberals and a  **CKING IDIOT and worse!


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 29, 2009)

I wrote the NY Times, pointing out the fallacies of Carter's assertions, especially this one:



> Instead, the N.R.A. is defending criminals access to assault weapons and use of ammunition that can penetrate protective clothing worn by police officers on duty.


 
The NRA opposed the so-called "armor piercing round" legislation, because such a ban would have banned virtually all centerfire rifle cartridges.  

Any centerfire rifle cartridge, which is what any medium or larger game hunter uses, will punch through soft body armor.  Rifle cartridges have much higher velocities, and to stop them requires the use of more protection than a Level II / IIa vest.  

Furthermore, forbidding law-abiding civilians from owning firearms of a certain type does NOTHING to stop criminals from obtaining firearms.  Even the Mexican gangs, who have their fully automatic weapons seized, get pretty much all of their guns from illegal sources.  Yes, those fully automatic AK-47's were smuggled from China.  These aren't weapons that law abiding folks in the US buy, since such weaponry is already illegal.  


Anyways, I suspect that the NY Times will refuse to publish my well-written counterpoints to Carter's assertions, since they aren't exactly in the habit of reporting the truth...


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, it scares me that this article was published in one of the world's most well-respected newspapers--until now. NYT just lost my esteem.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 29, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Please tell me this isn't representative of "most Americans", as he claims.



It's not.  It is also not the voice of any law abiding citizen that owns a firearm.  At least not of those I have met and come to know.

The twisted ideals of this man is nauseating and infuriating.


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 29, 2009)

One of the worst presidents we've ever had and far and away the worst ex-president we've ever had.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I have an 'assault rifle' (actually more than one) and I have no desire to kill a policeman or shoot up a school or murder anyone.

I've had a CHL since they first came out (low serial number to) plus teaching the classes. I've had FBI background checks EVERY TWO YEARS since then! I've never been even threatend with an arrest nor have I been searched. And I own those 'assault rifles'.

No, the man in the article is a *sell out*. He thinks if he says the right things they will allow him to keep his guns (yea, like the Brits got to keep theirs.) Reminds me of the Jewish Kapos, the death camp guards the Nazis got to keep other Jews inline. What a sellout they were of their own people. 

Just govel and sell out enough people and they will spare you. That's their mindset.

Deaf


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 30, 2009)

I should go pick up a couple copies of the NYT since I just ran out of toilet paper.


----------



## jetboatdeath (Apr 30, 2009)

Ya know if they could first tell me what an assault weapon is I might have an opinion on the article. 

As it stands now if I put a pistol grip and a flash hider on a ruger 10/22
it is an assault rifle? I think not.. But the Mini 14 was not on the list???
An assault rifle is not a "look"

An assault rifle is fully automatic. (as I am sure you all know) 
If you can afford it you can own one (in some states)


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 30, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/27/opinion/27Carter.html?_r=1&th&emc=th
> 
> Because he and his friends own hunting rifles, he is the voice of reason and a friend to liberty. I especially like the part where he says,
> 
> ...


 Jimmy Carter has been and continues to be the biggest TOOL in US Politics, bar none.

Jimmy Carter and his fellow tools believe that AK-47's should ONLY be in the hands of Palestinian terrorists!



> We can&#8217;t let the N.R.A.&#8217;s political blackmail prevent the banning of assault weapons &#8212; designed only to kill police officers and the people they defend.


 Really?  We can't let TRAGEDY PIMPS like Jimmy and his tools use the ACTIONS OF EVIL MEN to justify taking the liberty of an ENTIRE NATION OF GOOD MEN AND WOMEN!




The lefts entire STRATEGY is to DIVIDE AND CONQUER on the 2nd Amendment...........divide one group of gun owners against another, attack it piecemeal..........

1) 'Assault Weapons'
2) 'Saturday Night Specials'
3) 'Concealable Firearms'
4) 'Sniper Rifles'
5) 'Multiple projectile launching weapons'
6) 'EVERYTHING ELSE'

Those clowns have a EUPHEMISM and an ARGUMENT for banning every firearm in existence.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 2, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Yes, it scares me that this article was published in one of the world's most well-respected newspapers.


 

According to whom? Themselves? I've considered them unworthy of reading for the better part of 10 years now. it says much for how desperate they must be to keep from going under that they would publish such a thing.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 3, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Jimmy Carter has been and continues to be the biggest TOOL in US Politics, bar none.
> 
> Jimmy Carter and his fellow tools believe that AK-47's should ONLY be in the hands of Palestinian terrorists!
> 
> ...


 

Only they obviously haven't figured out yet that that strategy no longer works, and are thus that much more doomed to fail.

The Supreme Court has spoken. The debate is over. We won. Move along.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 3, 2009)

I think the Peanut farmer has had too much Billy Beer.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 4, 2009)

hongkongfooey said:


> I think the Peanut farmer has had too much Billy Beer.


 

.

Such a sad, sad thing it is for a man to outlive his time, and his usefulness.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 4, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Only they obviously haven't figured out yet that that strategy no longer works, and are thus that much more doomed to fail.
> 
> The Supreme Court has spoken. The debate is over. We won. Move along.



That's why they've shifted their strategy from 'Abolition' to 'Common sense gun control'.......and why they've suddenly discovered a new-found respect for 'states rights' on the issue of gun laws.


----------

